# Vintage look, torn sleeves and collar



## replay88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is some type of machine out there where I can manually manipulate t shirt to get that torn look around the collar and sleeves?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: "Torn" T-Shirt Look*



replay88 said:


> Does anyone know if there is some type of machine out there where I can manually manipulate t shirt to get that torn look around the collar and sleeves?


I don't know, scissors? Maybe an electric sander? Use goggles. 

Most people don't "distress" their blanks themselves at home, they have the manufacturer do it at the factory.


----------



## jasperketone (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah an electric sander or grinder


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I prefer to use a Dremel tool with grinding wheel and cutting wheel.


----------



## replay88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Which dremel tools is that? Can you give me some details, like how long does it actually take to finish one t shirt, is it hard to use.. . Some details would be much appreciated


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> I prefer to use a Dremel tool with grinding wheel and cutting wheel.


 
yes id like some info on this2, my uncle has a dremel that he uses to build models with, i assume its the same but with an attatchment???? if yo ucan give me some info on how to do it to a tee/hoody ill give it a try with his on an old tee.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

do you guys have pictures of what kind of look you are going for? sounds kinca cool although i would think little threads would start falling apart after a couple washes and impact your "quality" considerably, i konw they use all sorts of stuff like this on jeans but can a t shirt withstand this also?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

swissarmour said:


> do you guys have pictures of what kind of look you are going for? sounds kinca cool although i would think little threads would start falling apart after a couple washes and impact your "quality" considerably, i konw they use all sorts of stuff like this on jeans but can a t shirt withstand this also?


Check out the #7 picture on this page: Embellishing - Article.1


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

yes iwas a bit worried about the wash process aswel. but the edges on alot are ever so slightly roughed up aint they. 

and rodney, any idea how the dremel is used to create that look from that pic??


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

Show Dog Show Cat Midwest Crate Bio Groom Midwest Pet Crate Bio Groom Shampoo


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

swissarmour said:


> Show Dog Show Cat Midwest Crate Bio Groom Midwest Pet Crate Bio Groom Shampoo


thanks for that, i gtaher thats the 1 ppl use to rough the edges and collars? so what attatchment is best to use?? and is it done at a certain speed?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

I just scissor the neck and arms. Poke a hole with the tip of the scissor right where the sleeve/neck is pressed and then chop your way around (the sloppier, the better; Just roughly follow the crease). Don't cut through the seam though so the shirt doesn't pull apart. Only takes a minute or so.

Usually have done this on ringer T's and they seem to hold up fine without excessive unravelling.


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

gothicaleigh said:


> I just scissor the neck and arms. Poke a hole with the tip of the scissor right where the sleeve/neck is pressed and then chop your way around (the sloppier, the better; Just roughly follow the crease). Don't cut through the seam though so the shirt doesn't pull apart. Only takes a minute or so.
> 
> Usually have done this on ringer T's and they seem to hold up fine without excessive unravelling.


 
ok cool thanks for that, yeah i noticed on tees esp like afflition the rough edges on sleeves etc are always done in patches really, and not the entire sleeve is roughed up, also, i understand about not distressing right up2 the seam tho. 

does it make much difference if you do it my hand or by using a dremel? 

and by hand, do u put the tshirt on a stand or hang it up or anything to make it easier to go round the edges??


----------

